# Eclipse Java-Erklärung



## p-flash (21. Aug 2005)

Hi,

gibt es bei Eclipse die Möglichkeit die Bedeutung von zB Java-Methoden aufzurufen. zB wenn ich nicht weiß was paint() macht, dass ich das einfach nachgucken kann. So wie es beim JDK ist.

Bei mir steht immer "Source not found" wenn ich auf eine java-klasse wie zB Button mit strg drücke. Braucht man da ein extra plugin? Ich habe Eclipse 3.1.

Schonmal danke für die Mühe.

p-flash


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

auf "attach source code" klicken, src.zip auswählen
für javadoc auf typ klicken und warten opder f2 klicken


----------



## p-flash (21. Aug 2005)

Wo finde ich die src Datei? Muss ich das für jede Klasse einzeln machen?

Danke.

p-flash


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

in dem sdk root ordner


----------



## p-flash (21. Aug 2005)

Hmm...wo befindet er sich (normalerweise)?

p-flash


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

p-flash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm...wo befindet er sich (normalerweise)?



da wo du ihn hininstalliert hast!?!?!


----------



## EagleEye (21. Aug 2005)

java 1.4.2 isses c:/j2sdk1.4.2_08 und bei java 5 (1,5) ist es c:/programme/java/


----------



## p-flash (21. Aug 2005)

Hmm...ich verstehe das nicht. Ich habe das alles ausprobiert. Das klappt aber nicht.

p-flash


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Aug 2005)

Haste denn überhaupt eine Java-SDK (bzw. JDK) von Sun installiert?
Falls ja, liegt im Installationspfad eine Datei namens SRC.ZIP.
Falls nein, tu das: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp bzw. http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

Dann in Eclipse unter Window-Preferences-Java-Installed JREs Deine JRE auswählen und "Edit" klicken.
Im nächsten Dialog den Haken bei "Use default system libraries" löschen (ganz wichtig!!!).

Jetzt für jedes JAR in der unteren Listbox nacheinander den Treeview öffnen ("+"), dann "Source Attachment" anwählen, rechts "Edit" klicken und in der erscheinden Eingabebox den Pfad der SRC.ZIP-Datei eingeben bzw. per "External File" auswählen. Am besten den Filename dann per Ctrl-C kopieren, damit man ihn für die anderen JARs schneller per Ctrl+V einfügen kann.

Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auf gleiche Art und Weise auch den Pfad zu der Javadoc-Dokumentation ändern (halt "Javadoc location" statt "Source attachment"). Dazu muß man zusätzlich zur JDK noch die JDK-Doku bei Sun runterladen. Ich habe sie entpackt und den Pfad draufgesetzt, aber man kann wohl auch direkt das Archiv benutzen.
Hat halt den Vorteil, daß man per Shift+F2 Online-Hilfe für die Methode/Klasse unter dem Cursor bekommt, ohne daß man eine Internetverbindung hat.


----------



## p-flash (22. Aug 2005)

Genial!! Danke!!

Habe noch eine Frage:
Bei jre home directory steht: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_04
Bei source-attachment steht D:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0/src.zip

Stimmt der Inhalt so? Die Pfade sind richtig.

Nochmals danke.

p-flash


----------



## Roar (22. Aug 2005)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auf gleiche Art und Weise auch den Pfad zu der Javadoc-Dokumentation ändern (halt "Javadoc location" statt "Source attachment"). Dazu muß man zusätzlich zur JDK noch die JDK-Doku bei Sun runterladen. Ich habe sie entpackt und den Pfad draufgesetzt, aber man kann wohl auch direkt das Archiv benutzen.
> Hat halt den Vorteil, daß man per Shift+F2 Online-Hilfe für die Methode/Klasse unter dem Cursor bekommt, ohne daß man eine Internetverbindung hat.



ich hab das gefühl dass eclipse sich die dokumentation auch aus dem sourcecode rausholt, denn ich habe hier keine dokumentation auf der platte geschweige denn in eclipse eine extra eingebunden  ???:L


----------



## p-flash (22. Aug 2005)

Bei mir steht eine URL zu sun. Ich nehme mal an, dass klappt nur mit Internet-Verbindung.

p-flash


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Aug 2005)

Sagte ich ja. Ist aber unterwegs bzw. in einer internetlosen Gegend nicht so toll. Außerdem sollte der lokale Zugriff in aller Regel schneller sein.


----------

